# Everyday is Halloween for these people



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Take a look at these anatomy tattoos: http://streetanatomy.com/blog/?p=132


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are cool
Someday I wanna get a full back piece that looks like an old anatomical drawing of the bones
Someday, maybe


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man, I love that black light tattoo! I've often thought if there is some way to have an invisable tattoo in normal light and show up under UV, I'd get one. As an actor, tattoos are often looked on as a no-no.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

They take a few sessions SI and the scars have to heal before it's "invisible".
I understand why you wouldn't want one visible on you but I show my visible ones as much as I can


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I love the UV one too!
That would look great in a haunted house!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

do you have any uv invisable ones Haunti? How long does it take for the scars to heal? Why does it take more than one session?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I personally don't like UV ink, though I do like the concept. Its debated often in the tattoo community, but I agree with the side that says the ink is still very unknown to us. An ink that reacts like that under your skin can't be good for you at all lol. Also, like anything that glows in the dark after many years it will lose its glow and you're left with a scar. 
I always wanted a grave yard in black ink and ghosts in UV so they only show under black light. But I stuck with normal ink. Just got another piece on my arm a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

that is really cool. I think Tommy Lee has a black light tattoo. I was watching one of his concerts once and thought hey, thats wierd but passed it off. It almost looked like an addition to his already hidious chest tattoos but they were like sparkly. Really neat tattoos.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! my faviorite lead singer Maynard from Tool has a spine on his back. I always wanted one because when I was really chubby everyone made fun of me and called me a "wuss".
To me, it would represent that I have "backbone" as kooky as it sounds.


----------

